# Questions about android stuff



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 29, 2012)

Is there anything available on the android app market like the iCloud which enables you to type something on your tablet and then work on it later on your laptop? What kind of notetaking and word processing apps are available for the android things?

I ask because I have been offered a Tabtronics tablet for free (which looks pretty shit to me but what do I know) and told that I would be able to use it to read kindle books from which is better than an ibooks because a) there are more books available on kindle and b) they are cheaper. Is that true?
Also, if I wanted to scan books (for my own personal use) and read them on an android thing then how would I go about it.  Or on an iPad for that matter, how would I go about that?

I think it would be easier to get an apple laptop because it seems easier but I was swayed by arguments this evening that android is just as easy and cheaper. Also swayed by a free gadget tbh. Even though I already have a gadget


----------



## Firky (Jul 30, 2012)

Google Docs, you don't even need android.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2012)

Evernote


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 30, 2012)

Ah, google docs. I hadn't even heard of that.

Evernote is good for something's but writings essays?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2012)

Dropbox with a word like app?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

I use this:



> After trying out the likes of Google Docs, DropBox, EverNote and a hundred other note-bagging apps and services, we reckon that the mix of the Flick Note Android app, the cloud-based Simplenote service and the Windows desktop app, ResophNotes, is the best in town.
> 
> Using this combo, you’ll be able to easily create, read, edit and synchronise your notes wherever you are, and see those changes instantly updated across multiple devices.


 http://www.wirefresh.com/the-perfec...-combo-flick-note-simplenote-and-resophnotes/


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 31, 2012)

Your iPad can access a free kindle app.

Fwiw.

E2a: http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/kindle/id302584613?mt=8

For sheer "it just bloody well works without any fucking around" value, I'd go with Apple. I've had some utter messes with Android & Windows, mind, and nowt but joy with OS / iOS.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I ask because I have been offered a Tabtronics tablet for free (which looks pretty shit to me but what do I know) and told that I would be able to use it to read kindle books from which is better than an ibooks because a) there are more books available on kindle and b) they are cheaper. Is that true?


You can read Kindle books (as well as ones from iBooks) on any iDevice as well, so it's not specifically a reason to use something else. There are more books on the Kindle store I think... the prices vary, but they're about the same IME (i.e. too much usually) varying maybe by a quid or two.


> Also, if I wanted to scan books (for my own personal use) and read them on an android thing then how would I go about it.  Or on an iPad for that matter, how would I go about that?


If you scan them as a PDF you can just import that into any reader. I think you'd find that scanning a whole book would be a massive pain in the arse though. If I wanted to get a book I owned onto my iWotsit I would torrent a copy that somebody else had already made.[/quote]


----------



## newharper (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it possible to get an app that enables one to play music tracks that aren't mp3. All my music is in either WMA or FlAC  neither of which seem to play. 
I converted 1 album to mp3 and it played fine but I'd rather not have to do that for everything.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 7, 2012)

newharper said:


> Is it possible to get an app that enables one to play music tracks that aren't mp3. All my music is in either WMA or FlAC neither of which seem to play.
> I converted 1 album to mp3 and it played fine but I'd rather not have to do that for everything.


I think poweramp plays flac and wma.

Edit:: yes, it does: http://m.lifehacker.com/5805924/the-best-music-player-application-for-android

It's not free, and but not expensive either


----------



## elbows (Aug 7, 2012)

newharper said:


> Is it possible to get an app that enables one to play music tracks that aren't mp3. All my music is in either WMA or FlAC neither of which seem to play.
> I converted 1 album to mp3 and it played fine but I'd rather not have to do that for everything.


 
Poweramp should play both those formats. It'll cost you £3.25 but you can get the trial version to make sure it does what you need first.


----------



## newharper (Aug 7, 2012)

elbows said:


> Poweramp should play both those formats. It'll cost you £3.25 but you can get the trial version to make sure it does what you need first.


Thanks. I don't have the money for most stuff but that would be cheap at the price. 
Cheers


----------



## elbows (Aug 7, 2012)

Just to let you know Google's free Play Music app seemed to play a FLAC for me earlier, but I think this may depend on the device you have and which android version as to whether you have this app and whether it can play FLAC, not really sure.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah poweramp does FLAC. 

You should burn all WMA files mind.


----------



## newharper (Aug 7, 2012)

543345 said:


> Yeah poweramp does FLAC.
> 
> You should burn all WMA files mind.


Oh I agree, but my mate who is a true audiophle, kept giving me all the missing bits from my collection. DVD after DVD. Once I told him about FLAC no sweat.
This is a guy who'll spend £750 on a stylus.
I wish; but his recordings from the original vinyl are unsurpassed.
Once every 6 weeks or so we go out his barn and listen to his original version of Who live at Leeds. Vinyl, crackle free. 

/digression


----------



## newharper (Aug 7, 2012)

elbows said:


> Just to let you know Google's free Play Music app seemed to play a FLAC for me earlier, but I think this may depend on the device you have and which android version as to whether you have this app and whether it can play FLAC, not really sure.


Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2017)

Back story; I have a new android phone and just discovered with trial and error  that it won't play WMA files, which amounts to about half of my 70gb music collection!
Anyway, seeing above, I downloaded Poweramp but that wouldn't pick up my WMA files from my SD card (maybe I have missed a trick somewhere).
At work last night, a colleague suggested this Official download of VLC media player, the best Open Source player - VideoLAN
and so far, this has grabbed and played everything from my SD card.
Hope this helps people


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 7, 2017)

I would transcode your WMAs to some other format as soon as possible though.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2017)

To do that, I need to sort out the wma's from them mp3's. Then format my sd card, find a way of converting them (in bulk?) and reloading them to sd card! Easier said than done and could take hours. That is unless you could tell me an easy fix.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 7, 2017)

hash tag said:


> To do that, I need to sort out the wma's from them mp3's. Then format my sd card, find a way of converting them (in bulk?) and reloading them to sd card! Easier said than done and could take hours. That is unless you could tell me an easy fix.



Open the directory and sort by file type. Run through your choice of software. Depending on how fast your computer is it may take a while, but you can walk away and leave it to it.

If in multiple directories you could do a search for *.wma


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2017)

I am not sure I can sort them like that on my phone, plugged into computer or otherwise


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 7, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I am not sure I can sort them like that on my phone, plugged into computer or otherwise



Should just open in file explorer. If not copy the directory across, do what you need and copy it back.


----------

